# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Ultimaker s5 pro  bundle for sale

## design3d

We are selling one of our Ultimaker s5 pro bundle kits, s5, air manager, filament manger it was never taken out of the  box so its 
new never used. Paid 10k looking to free up some cash flow and sell for 7500 obo. Pickup or Will ship at buyers expense. Located in Indiana USA 
Pics available upon request. Text 812-296-3569 for more info

----------


## design3d

Attachment 16151Attachment 16152Attachment 16153

----------


## curious aardvark

try reattacing pics - it didn't work first time, usually works second :-)

----------

